
Our team of two developed a simple Bank Statement Parser - kumartanmay
http://www.inkredo.in/blog/developing-a-bank-statement-analyser
======
kumartanmay
We're working with small businesses to help them get access to working
capital. We digitise their transactions with big suppliers and in turn fund
their inventory.

Two months back we were almost about to integrate a bank statement parser that
would cost us an installation of $3200 and additional $2 for each call. Since
we didn't find any other parser that catered to all the major banks in India,
we developed this.

